# White patches, on skin of my red.



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I have three 5.5" reds in a 75 Gal and I noticed that I had alot of things that looked like little worms floating on my tank. I read the other post in this section and figured out that it is harmless flukes. Now they have disapeared and 1 and only one of my fish has these small patches of white/clear spots behind his gill plate.

I have not feed these fish feeders in like 8 months so I dont see how I go this?? Only beefheart,shrimp,pellets and krill!!

At first I thought it was from the other fish bitting him there(this happens often) but now seems like it is not going away. There looks like tiny parts of his scales hanging within these patches of white also.

Should I add salt and if so how much and what kind?
Or a Med!!

thanks in advance!!


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/symptoms.html


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

give us a pic of the fish and be more specific please... the things that look like worms are probally just tape worms and are virtually harmless...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to me it sounds like slime desiese, If you can positivly ID it as slime desiese, you should medicate.
the medicines are good, and usually the desiese will clear up over a few days, unfortunatly, the white patches will most likely "peel" off exposing bare uncoverd parts of your piranha, but fortunatly, this should heal with only a scar to remember it by.

I tried to find a pic on the net to show what slime desiese looks like, but I can't find one.
Slime desiese looks like patches of grayish slime which cover the body of fish - I have only ever seen it on piranhas, and silver dollers - and it is potentially fatel, the first time I saw it it was on 2 of my silver dollers, which died within a couple of days, I had no medicine for this desiese at the time.
since then I have had it another 2 times, once on silver dollers, and once on piranhas, both times it was treated quite easily with a medicine from interpet


----------

